# how is letting bees make new queen in split disruptive to mite cycle?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

During the requeening there is no queen to lay eggs. which means there is a point where there will be no capped brood. The perfect tome to do an Oxalic Acid Vaporization (OAV). Without treatment it simply forestalls the inevitable.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

As I understand it the varroa population will expand exponentially as the bee's population expands. By breaking the brood cycle, one also breaks the varroa cycle. It gives the bees a chance to clean out cells and groom off phoretic mites.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

As mites need the brood of Honey bees in order to reproduce, at a minimum mites are not able to reproduce until the new queen starts laying. And the older mites die in the meantime.


----------



## casino boy (Apr 18, 2015)

Go to mdasplitter.com he explains it well there.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Andrew Dewey said:


> As mites need the brood of Honey bees in order to reproduce, at a minimum mites are not able to reproduce until the new queen starts laying. And the older mites die in the meantime.


Actually, mites can live for several months in the phoretic stage, when there is no brood present. However, they only live for about 27 days when there is brood, but then they are reproducing like.... well, like mites! 

The broodless period only delays the mite reproduction for a few weeks, but it does present an great opportunity to treat the hive with Oxalic Acid Vapor.


----------

